# averyecho's Journal



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Post #1, 9/15/2014
Apparently females can have bubblenesting contests. :-? I walked over to my divided 10 gallon to feed Tiger Lily and Sapphire this morning and discovered two bubblenests. While not nearly as impressive as the ones my boys have blown, they were definitely nests. I don't know what to think anymore.
P.S. Congratulations, Smaug, you managed to tear your tail on your heater. Your heater with the entirely smooth casing.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like you have your hands full.


----------

